# SMF June Challenge Peacock Swirls



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome to July’s SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is all about perfecting your peacock swirls

https://youtu.be/mbYBwuavJQo

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You must create a peacock swirl in the top of your soap bars

· Your swirl must contain at least three colours, this can include uncoloured soap batter and black and white
· You must create your design in a slab mould
· For your entry, you must show a picture of your slab of soap before cutting and some cut pictures of your soap

Challenge Entry Thread Opens June 18th 2017 .
Challenge Entry Thread Closes June 25th 2017.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens the 26th and closes 30th
Winners Announced June 31, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

· After the closing date the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00 and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## toxikon (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!


----------



## Omneya (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this


----------



## earlene (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn!


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 1, 2017)

saponista, a question if I may?  Since I am new at this one ...

Why did you mix you gold mica with oil, and not with soap batter?  Any specific reason?  Or can we do the three colors with soap batter?

Thanks.


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.
6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> saponista, a question if I may?  Since I am new at this one ...
> 
> Why did you mix you gold mica with oil, and not with soap batter?  Any specific reason?  Or can we do the three colors with soap batter?
> 
> Thanks.




You are welcome to mix your colours into the soap batter. I wanted the gold mica to remain shiny which is why I only mixed it with oil as the oil absorbs and leaves the mica on the surface. If you mix it into the batter then it just goes a mustard brown colour.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.
6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!
7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet


----------



## Dahila (Jun 1, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.
6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!
7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet
8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 2, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.
6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!
7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet
8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould
9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon


----------



## earlene (Jun 2, 2017)

BattleGnome, I use a cardboard/paperboard Boot Box as a slab mold.  It's a bit too big really, but a smaller shoe box will do as well, I think.  I keep looking at slab molds, but haven't purchased one yet.

I've looked for a wooden drawer that would work, but have not found one in any thrift store yet.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 2, 2017)

I've used shoe boxes and the like before, I've just never gotten a satisfactory bar of soap. My calculations are either off just enough that I over/under pour and end up with wonky shapes or I line it weird and have all sorts of impressions from the folds. 

Also, my birthday is next week. I think my husband still doesn't know what to get me.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 2, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!
2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 
3. earlene - this looks like fun 
4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 
5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.
6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!
7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet
8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould
9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon
10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 3, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I've used shoe boxes and the like before, I've just never gotten a satisfactory bar of soap. My calculations are either off just enough that I over/under pour and end up with wonky shapes or I line it weird and have all sorts of impressions from the folds.
> 
> Also, my birthday is next week. I think my husband still doesn't know what to get me.




Me, too!!! I'm lining mold disabled...and math challenged,also. 



earlene said:


> *BattleGnome*, I use a cardboard/paperboard Boot Box as a slab mold.  It's a bit too big really, but a smaller shoe box will do as well, I think.  I keep looking at slab molds, but haven't purchased one yet.
> 
> I've looked for a wooden drawer that would work, but have not found one in any thrift store yet.




Earlene, I have seen someone here discuss using an old wine wooden crate as mold! And it comes with a lid,too. I think it was an eBay bid or thrift store score. 

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day, ( they didn't cancel it despite weather warnings ) , people just passing by to get inside the building,and I'm kinda soaking wet in spite of the tent,coming home with no soaps sold, and the old gal next to me sell a few of bracelets she told me it's from TaoBao (China) and she just cut it longer or shorter to "CUSTOMIZE",and claims it's imported from South America, and her profit margins sounds like multiple times,and she kinda mocks my work, ask about my marriage status, dating status, work,etc., and order me the new kids in town to buy her hot coffee, all I can do is nod and smile and being polite, I feel exhausted and crappy.  And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 3, 2017)

earlene said:


> *BattleGnome*, I use a cardboard/paperboard Boot Box as a slab mold. It's a bit too big really, but a smaller shoe box will do as well, I think. I keep looking at slab molds, but haven't purchased one yet.
> 
> I've looked for a wooden drawer that would work, but have not found one in any thrift store yet.


 
I have a slab mold I got at BB for 12 bucks. I love it because is silicone, so easy release, but it only holds 2 to 3 pounds at most.



Saponista said:


> You are welcome to mix your colours into the soap batter. I wanted the gold mica to remain shiny which is why I only mixed it with oil as the oil absorbs and leaves the mica on the surface. If you mix it into the batter then it just goes a mustard brown colour.


 
Thank you!  Any particular oil you recommend to mix the gold mica?  I have 24k gold mica, and diamond dust, and I love them.


----------



## earlene (Jun 3, 2017)

I made a practice soap today, used a homemade toothpicks-in-cardboard tool.  I should have done an overhand to prevent putting it too far down into the soap.  Got half the top messed up because I went too deep with the tool.  When I realized, I lifted it and the other half looks decent.  Now I know.  I wanted to test the recipe with this technique because I haven't made it in almost two years and wasn't doing intricate swirls back then, so needed to evaluate it for this.  I'm glad I did, because I learned I need more practice pouring even semi-straight lines.  And I learned not to put the tool too far down into the batter.  And I forgot to squirt the gold mica in oil on the top for that extra oomph.  I can use it for the next one in the slab.  

Maybe I'll go buy some skewers instead to make a tool that won't be too short.  I thought I had some somewhere, but apparently I didn't so I settled for toothpicks.  It seemed to work except for being so short and I wanted to go the depth of the soap for a through-and-through peacock swirl.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 3, 2017)

I made a practice one too.  It was a one bar ( I know), but it was a total failure.  I think 2 ways. I used a plastic comb, and the spaces were probably too small?

And also, someone please help me.  I do not know when stop beating the batter.  I have almost 2 years experience, but always made HP, nit CP, so I am at odds as to when can I stop so I can play with swirls and all.:headbanging:


----------



## dibbles (Jun 3, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I made a practice one too.  It was a one bar ( I know), but it was a total failure.  I think 2 ways. I used a plastic comb, and the spaces were probably too small?
> 
> And also, someone please help me.  I do not know when stop beating the batter.  I have almost 2 years experience, but always made HP, nit CP, so I am at odds as to when can I stop so I can play with swirls and all.:headbanging:



Have you seen this video that newbie made? It should help.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60618&highlight=emulsion


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 4, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day...And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled

12. CaraBou - Get ready for an upside down pic - I'll be on vacation when the entry thread is open, with nothing but my cell phone


----------



## Saponista (Jun 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Thank you!  Any particular oil you recommend to mix the gold mica?  I have 24k gold mica, and diamond dust, and I love them.




I just use one of my liquid base oils, usually olive 



SunRiseArts said:


> I made a practice one too.  It was a one bar ( I know), but it was a total failure.  I think 2 ways. I used a plastic comb, and the spaces were probably too small?
> 
> And also, someone please help me.  I do not know when stop beating the batter.  I have almost 2 years experience, but always made HP, nit CP, so I am at odds as to when can I stop so I can play with swirls and all.:headbanging:




As dibbles said,newbie made a really useful video which should give you a visual guide. I literally mix the bare minimum possible, then when the colours are mixed I leave it to stand for a bit before pouring so I can check that the oils aren't going to separate out.

In case I wasn't clear, you don't have to mix mica in oil if you don't want to for one of your colours. You can just colour all your soap batter as you would normally do.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you all so much.  The video was super helpful.  I am a visual person, so yes, I have been beating my batter too much.  

Always afraid it would not soapify ( I know is not a word, ha ha ).

I will try again one more time to see if I can play.


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 5, 2017)

Apparently my technique sucks.  But I still got a pretty soap!  Hope I have time for another go.


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 5, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day...And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled

12. CaraBou - Get ready for an upside down pic - I'll be on vacation when the entry thread is open, with nothing but my cell phone

13.Cobbsie - Never say never!...first peacock swirl and first challenge should be fun!  (I'm sure I'll be at 50 posts before the start )


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 6, 2017)

cobbsie said:


> (I'm sure I'll be at 50 posts before the start )



Go cobbsie go!!


----------



## artemis (Jun 6, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day...And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled

12. CaraBou - Get ready for an upside down pic - I'll be on vacation when the entry thread is open, with nothing but my cell phone

13.Cobbsie - Never say never!...first peacock swirl and first challenge should be fun! (I'm sure I'll be at 50 posts before the start ￼

14. Artemis - Might be my only soap attempt for the month of June!

I just figured out that my BRILLIANT plan does not fit the rules of the challenge. Now I have to decide if I'm going to do it anyway and not enter it, or totally alter my plan... I really only have time for the one batch this time around.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh no! Why doesn't it fit?


----------



## artemis (Jun 6, 2017)

Saponista said:


> Oh no! Why doesn't it fit?



Because I had the bright idea of doing a textural peacock swirl. I thought I would soap a little thicker, letting the tool drag through PLAIN batter, leaving just the drag lines. So many of the examples I see have an interesting pattern not just in the colors, but in the 3 dimensional lines. Maybe I will exlore that idea some other time. So, it won't work since it would only have the one color. I read the rules too quickly.


----------



## earlene (Jun 7, 2017)

Artemis, that sounds like it would be very nice.  When you do do it, I would love to see how it turns out.

I cut my practice soap today.  I used way too much black, but it's still nice soap.  

Yesterday I started on my entry hopeful (we'll see, it may just end up being another practice soap.)  Before starting I decided to do it in two layers, doing a peacock swirl in each layer, so I divided the oil mix in half and also the lye solution halved.  I went to measure out my FO and realized I didn't have enough, so had to look for another.  Well I like Lily of the Valley and the last couple of times I used it, I didn't experience any problems, even though I have read it can accelerate.  Of course, this time it did.  I put half of it into the oils for the bottom layer and by the time I used my handy-dandy newly made giant swirl comb, it was so thick that my tool created trenches like the red sea parting for Moses.  I tapped it down to flatten it back out before doing the S pull-down with my chop stick.  But apparently I was so 'trench-shy' I was too light handed with the chop stick.  I can't even see any change from before doing the S pull-down.

In any case, it's going to have to be turned upside down so it can become the bottom of the bottom layer.  At least that's my plan at this point.  I did that the last time with the Faux Acrylic Pour and I liked how that worked out.  In the meantime, I may choose a slightly different color combo for the top.  I used more white and no black this time and I like it better than when I used too much black in my practice soap.  But I still think I want at least a tiny bit of black.  But no Lily of the Valley FO in the top half of the soap.  I may just leave the top fragrance-free if I don't come up with something to complement the LoV that won't accelerate. :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 7, 2017)

I made mine today, and I am so exited!  I think I like it ....


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 8, 2017)

Congrats, SRA! I just put my very first peacock swirl to bed in its insulation, hoping for a good gel in a slab mold. Slab molds are not my favorite so we'll see how it goes. All in all, I'm happy with the result, but I can also see myself trying again and again before the deadline. You guys may have just created a (peacock) monster!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 8, 2017)

lol Jewels, I feel exactly the same way.  I like it, even though it was not exactly as planned ....  I want to do another one, but have no idea what to do with so much soap!


----------



## artemis (Jun 8, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> lol Jewels, I feel exactly the same way.  I like it, even though it was not exactly as planned ....  I want to do another one, but have no idea what to do with so much soap!



I have been using the challenges to supplement my supply of end-of-year teacher gifts. We have school, Sunday school, music teachers, coach...


----------



## toxikon (Jun 8, 2017)

artemis said:


> I have been using the challenges to supplement my supply of end-of-year teacher gifts. We have school, Sunday school, music teachers, coach...



My friends and family have been enjoying lots of ebru soaps, black and white swirly soaps, unicorn soaps... I definitely enjoy the creativity of these challenges!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 8, 2017)

well, my youngest is now a senior, so it gets different as they get older. But yeah, I used to do that! 

And I only have sons, so they all use my soap, but we are pretty stock up right now, and theyreally could care less about how pretty it is!. But gotta make some more!!!!!

I love the combed batch before doing the feather.  It was so pretty that alone!

BTW  I tried to do the picock swirl with MP, but the soap hardens too fast!  I almost had it!


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 8, 2017)

I give mine away, too. I treat my bible study sisters, my boys and their wives, there's a local center for homeless teens, and I am stashing right now for Healing Haiti (a locally-based missions team). I'm never at a loss as to what to do with the soap....it's the curing space I wish I had more of...or maybe I should say that my husband wishes I had more of! I don't have an issue seeing soap stacked everywhere! I keep reminding him that I could have much worse addictions! :-?



SunRiseArts said:


> BTW  I tried to do the picock swirl with MP, but the soap hardens too fast!  I almost had it!



I love those colors together. My first Taiwan Swirl was those same colors scented with grapefruit bellini.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 8, 2017)

Still waiting for the mold :silent:


----------



## artemis (Jun 8, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> well, my youngest is now a senior, so it gets different as they get older.



My oldest is a junior this year. High school has only increased the number of teachers for us.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 9, 2017)

I give to the woman shelter during the fall and Christmas.  I try to make what we use, as I have limited space for curing.....



artemis said:


> My oldest is a junior this year. High school has only increased the number of teachers for us.


 
My son's high school is huge! There are over 3200 students.  Not easy to know all the teachers  :think:


----------



## artemis (Jun 9, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> My son's high school is huge! There are over 3200 students.  Not easy to know all the teachers  :think:



 We do have a smaller school. Even so, I am only gifting the teachers that my daughter actually​ has. I'm not THAT crazy.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 9, 2017)

artemis said:


> We do have a smaller school. Even so, I am only gifting the teachers that my daughter actually​ has. I'm not THAT crazy.


 

lol  I do gift to those, but only on Christmas time.  My son has a learning disability so every class he has, he also has an assistant that works with him, so I have to multiply everything by 2, and then the receptionists, and the nurse .....  :mrgreen:


----------



## Saponista (Jun 11, 2017)

I am excited to know how everyone is getting on!


----------



## newbie (Jun 11, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day...And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled

12. CaraBou - Get ready for an upside down pic - I'll be on vacation when the entry thread is open, with nothing but my cell phone

13.Cobbsie - Never say never!...first peacock swirl and first challenge should be fun! (I'm sure I'll be at 50 posts before the start ￼

14. Artemis - Might be my only soap attempt for the month of June!

15. newbie- I haven't made soap for at least a month. Excellent jumpstart!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 12, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I am excited to know how everyone is getting on!



Just poured. 1.5hr prep for less than 15min pour (took forever to melt everything). 

My peacocks are a bit larger than I'd prefer and I might pour a second when I have a chance to wash everything. Pro tip for everyone: a comb is probably the way to go. I did my swirling by hand and it took long enough for the batter to start firming. Maybe my second batch won't have Shea, it always accelerates for me.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 12, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I am excited to know how everyone is getting on!


 

Mine is ready!!! I made another one, but like my previous one better.

I always made HP soaps, some of them really pretty with designs, but this is the type of stuff you can make with CP, that you cannot make with HP. Just love it.

Thank you saponista!


----------



## artemis (Jun 12, 2017)

Just for fun, here's the first peacock I ever made. It was a very small batch. I used turmeric and spirulina and just one skewer to make the design.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, I have a question, I was looking through the youtube channel for SMF, and came across the spoon channel, and had to find the end pictures.  Gorgeous, is this one:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=615222&postcount=2

However, my question is.  What is that on top?  Glitter?  Sugar?  So pretty! ( the bottom soap white and red)


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

That is by LionPrincess so hopefully she will comment. Looks like glitter and dissolvable pearls to me.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 12, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Also, I have a question, I was looking through the youtube channel for SMF, and came across the spoon channel, and had to find the end pictures.  Gorgeous, is this one:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=615222&postcount=2
> 
> However, my question is.  What is that on top?  Glitter?  Sugar?  So pretty! ( the bottom soap white and red)



The top was made by texture with a spoon after thickened (thick trace). The pearls are literally sugar pearls in the baking section of walmart.  They're made for cooking cakes, pastries, happy birthday etc...and I rolled them in glitter for soap. Glitter was purchased from Nurtures soap if I recall.

 The glittery glints on top beyond the pearls are also glitter from Nurtures (I'm almost positive it was Nurtures soap supplies). I pinched a tad glitter and free handed sprinkled after I placed carefully the individual pearl candy pieces with tweezers.

So sugar candy and glitter lol.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 13, 2017)

Ok I got cosmetic glitter.  The only think I worry about the sugar pearls is they can attract ants?  I hate ants.

And thank you!  I have use the spoon technique with HP.  Love it


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ok, I did not make any experiment peacock swirl yet. Just a quick dumb question, in the video, the drawing is a mirrored "S" shape pattern. And in some other video I saw, ( forgot who and which name ) it's like a S pattern then followed by a lower S shape. The best I can remember now, is the video of soap queen TV's peacock swirl tool video. I tried draw it on Evernote but I failed. 

Can someone please answer me, if the soap queen TV kinda peacock swirl OK for the challenge?  

The tool 
http://youtu.be/P6RpXDHAg50

The other peacock swirl

http://youtu.be/C6THpcUE-PU

2:16~3:22 
The other shape I'm talking about.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 13, 2017)

one is exactly as Saponista showed in her tutorial another one no big different.  Mine is done,  It was my first time in slab mold, after two years of asking DH finally made two but only one is finished and I could use.


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2017)

I have technically made 3.  The first was my practice, and messed up half the soap top by putting the comb too far down into the soap; also too much black overpowered the colors.  I like the soap, even though it's not a great peacock.  The second I seem to have made some measuring error.  I don't really know what happened, but I am guessing I measured out the oil wrong or doubled on one oil or my scale was wonky or something along those line.  I triple checked the recipe and there is no problem there.  I have made this soap before using the exact same recipe and never had a problem with it.  This time, it was too much oil, and has not hardened up at all.  I had to pour off about 3 ounces of oil from the top of the bottom layer, and it still never got harder.  So the other half of the oil is still in a container for the top half of the soap, but I can't make the top half now.  I'll have to try and salvage the soap by adding it to another batch, probably with a negative lye concentration.  Anyway, that's another project for another day.
The third one I made at the Swirls class I took this past weekend.  I was very happy with it when I was done.  The tool used was a modified hair clip (banana clip was what one of the classmates said is the type of hair clip); every other tooth was cut out to make the teeth far enough apart.  I am glad I got a picture of it when it was still wet because I was very pleased with it at that time.  It did set up before the day was over, but in the course of covering it and transporting it, the top got a bit messy looking with some indentations that may be too deep to shave off without going too far down into the design.  I'll have to wait and see when I cut the soap.

So I need to make another one.  Maybe on Thursday or Friday I'll make another one.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 14, 2017)

Artemis -- Think about doing this as a "ghost" peacock swirl something like the high- and low-water soaps that Auntie Clara did, where you are playing with the color difference between gelled (high water) soap vs not-gelled (low water) soap.



artemis said:


> Because I had the bright idea of doing a textural peacock swirl. I thought I would soap a little thicker, letting the tool drag through PLAIN batter, leaving just the drag lines. So many of the examples I see have an interesting pattern not just in the colors, but in the 3 dimensional lines. Maybe I will exlore that idea some other time. So, it won't work since it would only have the one color. I read the rules too quickly.


----------



## artemis (Jun 14, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Artemis -- Think about doing this as a "ghost" peacock swirl something like the high- and low-water soaps that Auntie Clara did, where you are playing with the color difference between gelled (high water) soap vs not-gelled (low water) soap.



I do like the monochromatic look. I haven't really played with this yet. I may yet do both. When I make  plain Jane bar of soap, I like to make the texture fancier. This looks like a way to level it up.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 15, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Ok, I did not make any experiment peacock swirl yet. Just a quick dumb question, in the video, the drawing is a mirrored "S" shape pattern. And in some other video I saw, ( forgot who and which name ) it's like a S pattern then followed by a lower S shape. The best I can remember now, is the video of soap queen TV's peacock swirl tool video. I tried draw it on Evernote but I failed.
> 
> Can someone please answer me, if the soap queen TV kinda peacock swirl OK for the challenge?
> 
> ...




I think I'm being a bit dumb as the bottom video is the way I have done it and the soap queen one seems to me to be creating the same pattern but doing it with a different tool that has multiple pegs? It still seems to result in the same pattern to me though so I'm confused?


----------



## Saponista (Jun 15, 2017)

I have always wanted to play around more with the ghost swirl technique but haven't had chance yet. I think it always looks so beautiful. 

I just posted a reply to cherrycoke but it keeps crashing for some reason so I will try again.

I think both of the videos result in the same pattern in effect but the one is using a tool with more pegs on so as long as you get the peacock pattern it doesn't matter how you achieve it. I'm not sure if I'm missing some subtle difference with the swirls but they look the same to me? Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## artemis (Jun 15, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I think I'm being a bit dumb as the bottom video is the way I have done it and the soap queen one seems to me to be creating the same pattern but doing it with a different tool that has multiple pegs? It still seems to result in the same pattern to me though so I'm confused?



It's just another way of dragging through the soap. Most people, I think just make their own comb from skewers and cardboard or modify an actual hair pick or comb. If you have patience and a slow enough recipe, you can even do a peacock swirl with just one skewer.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 15, 2017)

I had one of those huge plastic teeth combs, don't even know why .... that is what I used. Now it will be my soap comb.


----------



## soapswirl (Jun 15, 2017)

artemis said:


> It's just another way of dragging through the soap. Most people, I think just make their own comb from skewers and cardboard or modify an actual hair pick or comb. If you have patience and a slow enough recipe, you can even do a peacock swirl with just one skewer.



Yep - I do mine with one skewer no problem


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 15, 2017)

So this is totally unrelated, but as I did my challenge bad, I felt my stick blender wanting to quit on me.  How long these things last?  This one is like a year old


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 15, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I think I'm being a bit dumb as the bottom video is the way I have done it and the soap queen one seems to me to be creating the same pattern but doing it with a different tool that has multiple pegs? It still seems to result in the same pattern to me though so I'm confused?




It's really really really subtle. Because I can't seem to draw it on Evernote, so you might like to start watch second video from 2:33. The second pair of mirrored S shape is kinda lower than the first one. ( after the first pair mirrored S )

The soap queen tool creates a second lower S shape than the first one. 



Please forgive / ignore my awful drawing. But hope you can get an idea of what I'm talking about.

I think it's a mesmerizing pattern, and sorta make you dizzy if you stare at it too much and too long period of time. 

Maybe I'm just overthinking it. I wish I have steady hands...


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 16, 2017)

My tools are ready..  
I will be making my try today. So eager....


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 16, 2017)

soapswirl said:


> Yep - I do mine with one skewer no problem



Me too. I was too lazy to make something, plus, my soap pantry is already bursting!

I leave for my Minnesota fishing vacation tomorrow; sure hope cell service is good enough for uploading (and the pic doesn't go sideways). I know I won't have wireless.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 16, 2017)

I made mine today and this is the first time I poured at emulsion and the whole day I was hoping that it really did emulsify and doesn't separate.... and guess what! It didn't separate.. yay!!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 17, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> It's really really really subtle. Because I can't seem to draw it on Evernote, so you might like to start watch second video from 2:33. The second pair of mirrored S shape is kinda lower than the first one. ( after the first pair mirrored S )
> 
> The soap queen tool creates a second lower S shape than the first one. View attachment 24941
> 
> ...




I get it now, thank you  either way is fine.


----------



## earlene (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's my practice soap that I made on June 3rd.  As I said before, I poured too thick and pushed the toothpick comb down too low into the batter and muddied the colors for about halfway before I realized and lifted it up again.  I made this small batch in a loaf mold just deep enough to cut the bars like in a slab.  I didn't want a solid color bottom, so I did the design all the way through the soap and I like how the inside turned out.  I used too much black, though and it overpowered the other colors.  But I was pretty sure I'd need a practice, so I wasn't too disappointed that it didn't turn out as envisioned.  I learned that I needed to start at emulsion and that I had to be more careful with the swirl tools (the comb as well as the chop stick for the S) and to use far less black.






I'm not too ashamed to show this immense failure I made on June 6th.  I call it 'Peacock mess'.  My batter thickened up way too fast and I was way too slow.  I dragged the comb tool (bigger than toothpicks, btw) through the soap as it hardened by the second.  Then a load of oil oozed out and the next day I poured about 2 or 3 ounces of oil off the mold.  It never actually got hard.  The goal was that this would be the bottom of the soap, that I would pour another layer on top of it.  But when I turned it over it was extremely pliable and it still isn't hard.  I made some sort of error when I measured out my oils I think.  Probably double measured one of the oils.  The recipe is fine.  I triple checked it and have made the same recipe before without any issues.  Either my error or scale error, but I blame myself.

Anyway here is the Peacock mess photo:






Third reject is this, which actually I was very pleased with the top when I made it on June 10th.  But because I was in Ohio and had to carry it home with me via car, first to hotel then the next day across two states, I wrapped it up tight and managed to mess up the top.

I salvaged it as best I could, but in planing the top to make it smooth again, lost some of the peacockness.  However, I have confirmed that I do not like a solid bottom color with only a swirl on top.  I just don't like how it looks.  But I would have been happy with the top if I hadn't messed it up with the wrapping it up for transport.


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 18, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I had one of those huge plastic teeth combs, don't even know why .... that is what I used. Now it will be my soap comb.



Same I got myself one in a discount section.....should make a nice set of drag lines!


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 18, 2017)

I love the colours in the potential second one...lovely...and nice swirls in the greeny yellow one 

I was wondering about doing a very flat base to give the maximum swirl on top and cut square.....


----------



## Dahila (Jun 18, 2017)

Where is the thread to upload pics?  Am I missing something?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Where is the thread to upload pics?  Am I missing something?




I think saponista is in UK. So different time zone, I guess.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 18, 2017)

I am at a sea shanty festival  will put it up when I get home tonight


----------



## mommycarlson (Jun 18, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I am at a sea shanty festival  will put it up when I get home tonight



That sounds like so much fun!  And I don't even know what it is!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 18, 2017)

oh it is like marines festival. Shanty is typical songs and music that they play on boats.  It reminds me of blues but completely different rhythm


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 18, 2017)

Here is my first try.  The soap was too fluid and the colors became very muddy. 

The second try was today. Looks alot better.  Can't wait to cut it.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes it's traditional seafaring music. Lots of male voices in beautiful harmony, with just the odd instrument that they would have had been able to get their hands on in the boats. My husband's grandad is 88 and he loves it so we took him. We are staying in a Cornish fishing town called Falmouth in a weather observation tower that has been converted into a house. My view this morning


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

Seafaring music,  I must remember the name, thanks Saponista,  One of my close friend is specializing in this music,  Beautiful voice and excellent music,  He spend more than half of his life on sea  thank you for the pic


----------



## toxikon (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm so excited to do this challenge but my weekends have been so busy this month, ahhh! Definitely gonna do it this weekend!


----------



## Saponista (Jun 19, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I'm so excited to do this challenge but my weekends have been so busy this month, ahhh! Definitely gonna do it this weekend!


You still have time


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 19, 2017)

Dahila said:


> one is exactly as Saponista showed in her tutorial another one no big different.  Mine is done,  It was my first time in slab mold, after two years of asking DH finally made two but only one is finished and I could use.



Can you please tell me what type of wood he uses for the mold? 
I was thinking marine plywood?


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 19, 2017)

1. toxikon - Oo oo so pretty!

2. Omneya- have always wanted to try this 

3. earlene - this looks like fun 

4. SunRiseArts - Never made peacock swirl, but I want to learn! 

5. KCHaystack - You played with me, so I feel I need to return the favor.

6. jewels621 - I'm a peacock swirl/soap challenge virgin, but I'm in!

7. dibbles - you guys will get me through my To Try list yet

8. Dahila - hopefully my hubby will finish my slab mould

9. BattleGnome - if I'm lucky I'll be able to find something for a slab mold soon

10. Soapprentice- time to take out the box my iPad came in again.

11. Cherrycoke216 - After a long stormy pouring rain market day...And now I'm signing up a whole new world I have never traveled

12. CaraBou - Get ready for an upside down pic - I'll be on vacation  when the entry thread is open, with nothing but my cell phone

13.Cobbsie - Never say never!...first peacock swirl and first challenge  should be fun! (I'm sure I'll be at 50 posts before the start ￼

14. Artemis - Might be my only soap attempt for the month of June!

15. newbie- I haven't made soap for at least a month. Excellent jumpstart!

16.  HowieRoll - late to the party, but haven't made soap since March 11 (!) and that is just silliness!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Can you please tell me what type of wood he uses for the mold?
> I was thinking marine plywood?



he uses left over hardwood floor (oak) for sides I asked him to make 2" high mold is 11x13'
on the bottom playwood 1/2'  will take a pic and upload it for you


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 19, 2017)

I have my colours
I have my recipe
I have my cardboard box mold 
I have a comb......

ready to go!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 19, 2017)

Penelopejane, i hope no one minds my pics , there are for you. If not allowed let me know (admin) and I will delete the pics. metal spots are to keep it secure 
Lining up with freezer paper took me like 50 seconds


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 20, 2017)

@ kchaystack
Love that color scheme, I can see the beauty underneath!

@ saponista 
Thanks for sharing the great view! It's lovely that you take husband's granddad together! Sounds tons of fun there! 

@ earlene 

I like the first one's side view. It creates a visual interest. And the second one color combo! It's a pity that road trip muddy the top.

@ dahila
Very useful mold model! Now to get me a husband to make that mold...!


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 20, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Penelopejane, i hope no one minds my pics , there are for you. metal spots are to keep it secure
> Lining up with freezer paper took me like 50 seconds



Wow! Lucky you. It is lovely.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, gosh, you guys -- the entries in the challenge entry thread are wonderful and I can't wait to enjoy each new soap added. 

Such a wide range of color schemes with really pretty results -- I'm going to have to try this on my own even though I'm not in the challenge this month. 

If you haven't viewed the entry thread yet, be sure to check 'em out: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=651592


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 21, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, gosh, you guys -- the entries in the challenge entry thread are wonderful and I can't wait to enjoy each new soap added.
> 
> Such a wide range of color schemes with really pretty results -- I'm going to have to try this on my own even though I'm not in the challenge this month.
> 
> If you haven't viewed the entry thread yet, be sure to check 'em out: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=651592



I know right, they look so pretty, initially I wanted to go peacock colours but then I received new pink micas I ordered.. and hence the pink


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 24, 2017)

All of the entries so far are outstanding and, as usual, this is going to be a tough vote!

Soapprentice, I also meant to tell you earlier that your idea of using Styrofoam to hold the skewers was genius and I co-opted that maneuver to make my soap tool, too!


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2017)

I am loving the entries so far.  

*Dahila*, your colors are so crisp and well defined.

*Soapapprentice*, I love how the swirls go through the depth of your bars in your 3rd photo.  That's just how I wanted mine to come out.  Your reds and white look fabulous.

*Artemis*, your pastel peacock swirls are quite attractive and again, the swirls thoughout the depth of the soap is my goal as well.

*BattleGnome*, I really like how the discoloring FO turned your base to a darker color.  The brown really seems to complement the purple and pink better than the original light base color did.

*Omneya*, your soap, even though you say it isn't so orange, looks great in the orange-y earth tones.  Reminds me of the 70's.  I do see in one or two of your other pictures less orange, so I suppose that's more the true colors.  I love the gold shimmeriness as the soap started to cure.  I kept forgetting to add the gold mica oil to my soap.  It happened twice!  Oh, and I almost forgot to mention..  I like the shape of your soap.  Somehow that larger block shape of soap really appeals to me.  My husband also told me recently that he likes the thicker block type shape better than the thinner rectangular shape more common here in the U.S.

*HowieRoll*, your greens and yellows are such a nice combination and I'm lovin' the side view of the bottom layer of your soap as well.  That spin swirl really works well in your finished soap.

*Dibbles*, you are so good at judging the right amount of black in your design.  I am so impressed and really want to learn how to properly use the right amount of black so it doesn't over power.  Your colors really complement so well and your finished soap is gorgeous.
*
CaraBou*, beautiful swirls and I am bevel envious.

*Anshika154*, what fabulous colors you got with your alkanet root and annato seed powder!  

*Jewels621*, I love the cool tones of your finished bars.  

Great job everyone!

I hope I get mine ready to enter before midnight tomorrow.  If not, I'll post it later.  I think it's better than the 3 rejects I already posted.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 25, 2017)

...[B said:
			
		

> Soapapprentice[/B], I love how the swirls go through the depth of your bars in your 3rd photo.  That's just how I wanted mine to come out.  Your reds and white look fabulous...



Thank you..


----------



## Soapprentice (Jun 25, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> All of the entries so far are outstanding and, as usual, this is going to be a tough vote!
> 
> Soapprentice, I also meant to tell you earlier that your idea of using Styrofoam to hold the skewers was genius and I co-opted that maneuver to make my soap tool, too!



Thank you Thank you


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 25, 2017)

Nice job soapers! The entries are terrific.  

I was going to modify my photos so they are sized more similar.  But the edit button is gone so I guess it'll have to do.  I uploaded from my phone while on vacation.  Well at least they weren't sideways!


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 25, 2017)

Seriously, everyone.....beautiful entries! 

And, earlene, thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Saponista (Jun 25, 2017)

Today is the last day for entries. Thank you everyone. I will leave it open until the morning when I create the survey as I'm in an earlier time zone than most of you.


----------



## earlene (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow, *newbie*, those are beautiful colors and so distinct in your swirls.  Lovely.

*Kchaystack*, your soaps are gorgeous.  The colors look wonderful together and it sounds like they smell divine.

*Toxikon*, I understand what you mean about the gold mica in oil.  I had a problem with it the first time I used it.  I keep meaning to move it to a smaller bottle with a much thinner squirt spout.  I haven't done so as yet, but I think it would improve my ability to control the thickness of the line better, plus introduce less air into the equation.  For me the air in the bottle was a problem when I went to try and squirt a thin line.

*Cobbsie*, I found that I kind of like the texture of a thicker peacock swirled top.  But it does certainly impair ones ability to do the thinner lines for the swirls.  The more fluid pour I did on June 10th worked out much better for the swirls.  But I waited too long this time and got those thicker lines as well.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 25, 2017)

it is tough to decide which one is the best I like like 5 of them voting is going to be difficult for me .  Everyone did an awesome job  it is exiting to do this together


----------



## HowieRoll (Jun 25, 2017)

Wow - I left this morning to go out of town and just checked in on SMF to find many more beautiful entries.  Dang it, as if it weren't going to be tough enough choosing before...!

And earlene, thank you for your kind words!  At first I was confused, because you mentioned greens and yellows in my entry and I didn't use any green colorant (only yellow, white, dark grey, and light grey), but then I looked at the photos again and see how the grey actually looks green in the photos.  And now I have an idea for a color combination of a future soap, so your words also became inspiration!


----------



## BlackDog (Jun 25, 2017)

I wasn't able to give this months challenge a try but I'm enjoying watching the entries roll in!

Omneya, a tip on your photos - your outdoor one looks more true to color, so when taking photos indoors, you may have to adjust your camera's white balance setting to compensate for the yellow quality of incandescent bulbs. Your soap looks great!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jun 26, 2017)

Cool soap everyone!!! I manage to sneak in a turkey in there. In case you haven't got your happy dose today.


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2017)

*HowieRoll*, that's quite interesting about the grey looking green.  I was wondering why one of my soaps that was made with a grey to represent the concrete (the mosaic soap from last year) now looks greenish rather than grey in that portion.  In fact, I had been thinking that perhaps a bit of green is mixed into the formula for the mica to get that particular shade of grey and that as the soap cured the green held more strongly to influence the final color.  Looking back at your picture, I can see how the green I am seeing could definitely be grey.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2017)

The survey is up now - I think I have PM's everyone but let me know if you don't have the password. 

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/YB8RMXH


----------



## earlene (Jun 26, 2017)

My votes are in.  It was hard to choose only 3 from so many excellent works of art!

Thank you, *Saponista*, I am considering a couple of more tries this week as something to do to top off some confetti soaps I plan to make.  I surely need to perfect the technique.


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 26, 2017)

cobbsie said:


> I have my colours
> I have my recipe
> I have my cardboard box mold
> I have a comb......
> ...



Cobbsie 
What FO did you use and who is the maker? 
Always good to know the ones that accelerate! 
I think you did pretty well - this was a tough challenge and an accelerating FO would have been a nightmare.


----------



## Saponista (Jun 26, 2017)

I think everyone's entry is fantastic, but I don't like to comment on any of them as I don't want to appear biased in any way! So please don't be offended at me being quiet.


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 26, 2017)

So hard to vote! Thank you, Saponista, for all of your work on this. Can't wait for the next one. Good job, everyone! Thank you for sharing your journeys on this one. It's so fun to learn together.


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 26, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Cobbsie
> What FO did you use and who is the maker?
> Always good to know the ones that accelerate!
> I think you did pretty well - this was a tough challenge and an accelerating FO would have been a nightmare.



The fragrance was essential oils mixed
Fennel 15ml patchouli 5ml with about 1 'll each of rose geranium and litsea cubea. It's a gorgeous smell. I think it must have been the fennel. I ordered it from soap kitchen in the UK so bit sure who the producer is.

It's quite pretty inside so i might give it another go.


----------



## toxikon (Jun 26, 2017)

Great entries everybody!!! It was hard to choose.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 26, 2017)

cobbsie said:


> The fragrance was essential oils mixed
> Fennel 15ml patchouli 5ml with about 1 'll each of rose geranium and litsea cubea. It's a gorgeous smell. I think it must have been the fennel. I ordered it from soap kitchen in the UK so bit sure who the producer is.
> 
> It's quite pretty inside so i might give it another go.



Oh I am betting it was the rose geranium.  Florals are infamous for being accelerators


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2017)

cobbsie, I have to agree with kc about the geranium. I used it exactly once because it accelerated big time.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2017)

I know I say this every month, but choosing this time was so hard. What a great challenge - thank you Saponista!!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2017)

earlene, you had such lovely things to say about everyone's entry. I agree with what you said, and taking the time to comment was such a nice thing to do. So let me say that I like how the peacock pattern shows up in the texture of your soap - it's really very interesting looking. And your colors are really pretty together. Nice job!

As a side note - black as an accent can be hard, and I too have trouble with the 'less is more' mantra. Just use about half of what you think you will need


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh gosh I'm going to have to remember that...it was such a small amount compared to the main  ones.....but literally as soon as I put the eo mix in it wooshed from nice manageable thin batter. I love rose geranium so might have to find a super slow recipe for it one.

It was fantastic to have a go at something more challenging...lots of learning and I am really going to have to get some decent moulds....a cutter....sonething to make the edges pretty....so many things!

A question to you UK folks out there....what on earth do you do with the increasing soap load pile!!! I was told I'm not even supposed to give it away with the 'rules over here.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2017)

cobbsie said:


> Oh gosh I'm going to have to remember that...it was such a small amount compared to the main  ones.....but literally as soon as I put the eo mix in it wooshed from nice manageable thin batter. I love rose geranium so might have to find a super slow recipe for it one.
> 
> It was fantastic to have a go at something more challenging...lots of learning and I am really going to have to get some decent moulds....a cutter....sonething to make the edges pretty....so many things!
> 
> A question to you UK folks out there....what on earth do you do with the increasing soap load pile!!! I was told I'm not even supposed to give it away with the 'rules over here.



You could use it for a one color soap, or probably even an in the pot swirl. Just hand stir it in and pour. Just not the best choice for something that needs more time like this peacock swirl. Or...separate your batter and color, then add the geranium EO to each part right before you pour and do layers. It will help the poured layer set up quickly to support the next. If you love it, you'll find a way to make it work.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2017)

Saponista said:


> The survey is up now - I think I have PM's everyone but let me know if you don't have the password.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/YB8RMXH



nothing in my inbox
I would like to have the password 
maybe someone who voted can send me the password.  Saponista will show up tomorrow, 6 or 7 h +


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 26, 2017)

Dahila said:


> nothing in my inbox
> I would like to have the password
> maybe someone who voted can send me the password.  Saponista will show up tomorrow, 6 or 7 h +




Dahila, I just pm'd you the password. I hope I haven't stepped on Saponista's toes!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 26, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> Dahila, I just pm'd you the password. I hope I haven't stepped on Saponista's toes!



I just PM'd it too!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you so much so much


----------



## Saponista (Jun 27, 2017)

So sorry Dahlia, glad you are sorted now


----------



## Dahila (Jun 30, 2017)

No worries Saponista


----------



## Saponista (Jun 30, 2017)

Well done everyone and thank you for participating. The votes are all in now so I will announce the winners.

In first place we have Soapprentice

In joint second we have HowieRoll and newbie

And in third place we have dibbles

Thanks ever so much for taking part everyone. I really appreciate it and every entry was beautiful.  

I have seen the video for next month and it's something I have always wanted to try but never got around to so I am excited and will definitely be signing up.


----------



## Omneya (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratz to Soapprentice, HowieRoll and newbie & dibbles


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Soapprentice, your soap caught my eye immediately. HowieRoll and newbie, WOW you guys. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.

I really thought everyone that entered did a fabulous job. I'll be doing this technique again. Thank you Saponista for the super fun challenge.


----------



## ibct1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

They are all beautimus!  :clap::clap:


----------



## jewels621 (Jun 30, 2017)

Congrats, everyone! Such a beautiful display of talent and hard work! See you at the next one!


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 30, 2017)

Good job, you four! Well deserved recognition.  And everyone else did great too!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Good job, you four! Well deserved recognition.  And everyone else did great too!



Cara I loved the color combination in the wet soap picture. I might have to 'borrow' that one.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you guys so much... congratulations Howie,newbie and dibbles.. this is such a beautiful challenge and beautiful soaps came out of every mould..


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 1, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Cara I loved the color combination in the wet soap picture. I might have to 'borrow' that one.



Thanks dibs, the brown was purple gone awry but somehow it worked. I have since ordered what I hope will be more stable mica for my next spring combo.  Your colors - and the feathers too! - were outstanding! The blue and gold are mesmerizing.


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2017)

Congratualtions, *Soapprentice*, *HowieRoll*, *newbie*, and *dibbles*.

Thank you, *Saponista. *


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow, I'm rather astounded with all the amazing entries this month!

Congratulations to Soapprentice, newbie, and dibbles - definitely well-deserved!

Thank you to all and especially thank you to Saponista for hosting!!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jul 1, 2017)

Congrats winners! It's truly talent and hard work! 

And wow! Everyone! I love that each of you have a special eye for the color combos! Be it subtle, pastel, or bright, same color scheme or unseen one. This beauty collection is gonna broaden my sight. You all are my inspirations, soapy fellas! 

And thank you saponista for hosting the challenge!


----------

